# Omni Vent



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

I have just fitted 3 Omni 400mm roof vents which I bought from O'Leary's at an advantageous price. So far so good.

The instructions are however truly hopeless and the vents cannot be fitted in the way described. Further, each pack of fittings had either missing or incorrect parts. Not O'Leary's fault, poor QC at Omni. Not the first moan on MHF about Omni's QC.

If anyone is thinking of fitting Omni roof vents, I have written a sheet of instructions that work and will be pleased to make them available if you send me a PM.

I'm pleased with the initial outcome but will know the truth in a year or two!

Ray


----------

